# Keyword Issue



## Japanguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm have some trouble with a few of my keywords. As you may have guessed by my name I do speak a bit of Japanese. The issue at had is that my Japanese character keywords stopped displaying properly in the modules (they appear as those squares) but they are still list correctly in the drop down menus. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Japanguy, welcome to the forum!

Are you using Lightroom set to English or Japanese?  Has it worked before?  My first thought is some kind of font issue.


----------



## Japanguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Lightroom is set to English. It worked when a was creating the keywords. However the next time I opened the program it did not.. I can add new Japanese keywords and the menu bar displays correctly...but the modules are the thorn in my side.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2011)

Japanguy, It sure sounds like a DBCS issue.  Do you have a Japanese version of Windows? How about your computer? Was it manufactured for the US or Japan?  Have you made any changes to the Region and Language settings in the Windows Control panel  What languages and keyboards do you have installed?  There are hotkeys that switch between languages.  These conflict with the many hot keys in use in LR.  Accidently switching regions and langusges can cause unexpected results in LR. (it happened to me).


----------



## Japanguy (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a Us version of windows 7 which has Japanese support. Its registered as a US pc. I currently have English as my primary language with a Japanese keyboard installed. I actually tried switching Lightroom to Japan region, but the keyword problem remained.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not sure how much help I can be.  I am reasonably sure the problem is a combination of settings (Lightroom's and Windows.)  I'm not certain what combination is needed to give the correct result.  
When you go to Windows Text Services & Input languages dialog, What shows in the dropdown list of input languages? Here is a screen Shot from my Control Panel Region And Languages applet as an example.  





My current setting is English US and my kayboard map is standard US.   Can I assume that your Japanese keyboard has a standard QWERTY layout with Kana on additional keys (like this example)





Can you post a screen shot of your Windows Text Services & Input languages dialog?  I don't know if this will help me make some suggestions, but it is worth the try.


----------



## Japanguy (Dec 28, 2011)

*My Language settings*

This is what I have in my settings:



I'm starting to believe it my be an issue with the font used by Lightroom for certain menus...


----------



## clee01l (Dec 28, 2011)

Japanguy said:


> This is what I have in my settings:
> 
> View attachment 1593
> 
> I'm starting to believe it my be an issue with the font used by Lightroom for certain menus...


Your settings are as I might have expected.  I don't see anything to adjust.  The fonts used by Lightroom should be the same as those provided by windows.  Certainly I would expect that a few of these fonts might not be unicode or DBCS 

Could you give an example of where the DBCS characters display correctly and another where they display as empty boxes? I'm not sure I understand what you meant initially when you said





> Japanese character keywords stopped displaying properly in the modules (they appear as those squares) but they are still list correctly in the drop down menus.


----------



## Japanguy (Dec 28, 2011)

I nailed it after your last comment. I went searching for editing Lightroom fonts and I found Jefferey's Lightroom Configuration Manager. I changed all the fonts to Meiryo, and boom. Problem solved. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 28, 2011)

Japanguy said:


> I nailed it after your last comment. I went searching for editing Lightroom fonts and I found Jefferey's Lightroom Configuration Manager. I changed all the fonts to Meiryo, and boom. Problem solved.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Yes, I should have expected Jeffrey Freidl to have worked this through.  And I am glad you solved it because I had run through all of my ideas!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 28, 2011)

Great job guys!  And thanks for posting back the solution - we all learned something here.


----------

